# Beware of Valentine's Day



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

According to the cheating sites on the web, many private investigators, etc, the day before, the day of, and the day after Valentine's Day are one of the main days for people in an affair. There will be many people who will have DDays around this time.

For those in the beginning of R.....watch for fishing! 

This is a tough period from some BSs, and for some, this day is now tainted. For me personally, its not so much a trigger anymore. But I do remember from my investigation, my fWW had to call the OM first thing in the morning and greet him on facebook...even though I put out her surprise gifts and balloon (she hates flowers) the night before. And it burned me later to think that she was thinking of him even as I was taking her out to dinner that night. Of course I found out later that she called him before going to bed. So now for me, Valentine's Day isn't so special anymore.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Many thanks for reinforcing that LM


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a shame to think of moments of happiness- times that are supposed to be tender and cherished, and have them brutally dashed because of the selfishness and utter carelessness of someone else.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

That is why I hate Christmas. Did something similar to LM made sure that she had something special, we were engaged, but of course I later found out she contacted her X and set up a date on the day.

Still just grit my teeth and go through Christmas for the children and grandchildren.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah. VD suxs. I opened my present when WS was in midst of EA and the jewelry box contained One earring. He was so busy chatting he never checked his present to me before presenting it, lameeeee


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Last year my wife was sick on Valentines day. In bed, crying, throwing up couple of times. Turns out it was over her guilt on what she'd done and how I planned a great day for her.

I was never in to Valentines day much before her and it was something I enjoyed doing for her. Special day I'd dedicated to her. This year it's just another day to me. And honestly I don't know if I will ever be motivated to go out of my way again.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

what does this mean, that "Valentine's day is one of the main days for people in an affair"? That private investigators get hired more frequently over vday to follow a spouse and his doings, or that more people find out that their spouse is cheating on vday? If it's the latter than that is really interesting, I would wonder why that is. People aren't as careful on vday or what?


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.....I hate frikkin' Valentines Day.

.....it's a minefield of trigger opportunities ....and whatever I DO for my FWW .....it just isn't good enough. As if I need criticism? She should just be kissing the ground that I stayed.....

( sorry ...I'm bit emotional / on edge today)


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> According to the cheating sites on the web, many private investigators, etc, the day before, the day of, and the day after Valentine's Day are one of the main days for people in an affair. There will be many people who will have DDays around this time.
> 
> For those in the beginning of R.....watch for fishing!
> 
> This is a tough period from some BSs, and for some, this day is now tainted. For me personally, its not so much a trigger anymore. But I do remember from my investigation, my fWW had to call the OM first thing in the morning and greet him on facebook...even though I put out her surprise gifts and balloon (she hates flowers) the night before. And it burned me later to think that she was thinking of him even as I was taking her out to dinner that night. Of course I found out later that she called him before going to bed. So now for me, Valentine's Day isn't so special anymore.


I found out that my ww was with her ap on Valentines day a few years back and now that day and most others do not mean much anymore.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

It is my wife's B-day. At least this year we be spending it in two doctor's offices as she has two appointments that day and I will drive her about two hours to get there.


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Plus Christmas, WS's Bday, BS's Bday, Kids' Bdays, St. Patricks Day, Presidents Day, Arbor Day...


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

This valentines day as much pain and hurt I am still in I am going to make an attempt to recapture my husband. He says he loves me and he is here for me etc etc but it always hard to believ and hear as my mind says, "yeah right that is why you were with her." So to put some bad thinking be hind me and am giving him a card with his wedding ring in it. This is going to be my way of saying I am not going anywhere and that I still love and want him. it is the best I can do and my way of taking a positive step forward even if I don't want too or feel like I should. I need to do this for me.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I read somewhere that Feb. 15 is the GOLD MINE day for affair sites and D attorneys, especially with would be WWs and angry Ws because they expected their men to do something impossibly romantic on 2/14, but their men failed to deliver, and so they saw that as a sign that the man was either not really in love with them, or complete and abject failures in the romance department.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

F-102 said:


> I read somewhere that Feb. 15 is the GOLD MINE day for affair sites and D attorneys, especially with would be WWs and angry Ws because they expected their men to do something impossibly romantic on 2/14, but their men failed to deliver, and so they saw that as a sign that the man was either not really in love with them, or complete and abject failures in the romance department.


The affair site A-m always says that more people sign up on February 15th than any other day. They run an affair site and we are supposed to believe anything they say? It's just a way to get their name in the news again. 
It hits an insecurity with a lot of people so it sounds like it could be true. It also gives people who are thinking about it confirmation that they aren't the only one. Join the affair band wagon...


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Every year my husband's ex comes up with some incredibly generous offer for him to have extra time with his daughter right around v-day. It's comical how transparent she is when she wants time with her bf du jour. We don't need a hallmark holiday to be romantic, and it gives us extra time with his daughter. I expect we'll be getting a text tonight or tomorrow offering him the chance to "be a better dad."


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Ironically, when I was with my ex, I treated every day like it was V Day.

Guess my best wasn't good enough for her.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Boottothehead said:


> Every year my husband's ex comes up with some incredibly generous offer for him to have extra time with his daughter right around v-day. It's comical how transparent she is when she wants time with her bf du jour. We don't need a hallmark holiday to be romantic, and it gives us extra time with his daughter. I expect we'll be getting a text tonight or tomorrow offering him the chance to "be a better dad."


How does he resist the temptation to say something about it being valentines day?


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

The first year we were together, he said something, and she was such a hateful slag about him "choosing me over his daughter", and it really isn't worth dealing with her unhappiness. Like I said, we have plenty of romantic times together, and we get an extra holiday experience with his daughter. What does she get? Her own misery, a bottle of off brand rum and a guy she picked up on craigslist. Everyone has a happy v day


----------



## spanz (Feb 6, 2014)

jeez, and I thought it was saddie Hawkins day!


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Vday is how you utilize it. After all its just a day. Lazy ones think 'One day to treat him/her well.' Horny ones think 'Getting laid today.' Depressed ones think 'Why bother?'


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Valentines Day is a bull****e Hallmark holiday created for women...to feed the bottomless pit that is their need for romance and constant affection...bleh!

I did all the romantic ****e required of me on Valentines day, sweetest day...dinners, love notes, flowers at work, presents, something special AND DIFFERENT every year...

my wife didnt cheat on the actual day, but we had 3-4 V days while she was having affairs...

I will NEVER EVER EVER buy another valentines day or sweetest day or other bull****e holiday present for anyone other than my daughter EVER again...if SHE has a problem with that, SHE can move on...next!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Oldfaithful said:


> The affair site A-m always says that more people sign up on February 15th than any other day. They run an affair site and we are supposed to believe anything they say? It's just a way to get their name in the news again.
> It hits an insecurity with a lot of people so it sounds like it could be true. It also gives people who are thinking about it confirmation that they aren't the only one. Join the affair band wagon...


Not just AM, but many, many sources say this is the time of the year where people get busted. Cheaters want to do something special with their affair partners.


----------



## Perfectstorm (Feb 11, 2014)

jupiter13 said:


> This valentines day as much pain and hurt I am still in I am going to make an attempt to recapture my husband. He says he loves me and he is here for me etc etc but it always hard to believ and hear as my mind says, "yeah right that is why you were with her." So to put some bad thinking be hind me and am giving him a card with his wedding ring in it. This is going to be my way of saying I am not going anywhere and that I still love and want him. it is the best I can do and my way of taking a positive step forward even if I don't want too or feel like I should. I need to do this for me.


While I don't know your circumstances, I applaud your efforts to rekindle the spark. Pretty Cool! :smthumbup:
I wish my WW would do the same! But alas, for VD this year I get the fresh wound of divorce paperwork for a card!


----------

